# Lipstick for people with full lips?



## CheeSauce (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have a quick question, I have really full lips so ever since I was little, my older sister always told me that I should not wear lip stick and only lip gloss because I don't want to emphasize my lips anymore.   

But I was wondering, can fuller lips wear lipstick? And if so, what colors would you guys recommend for people will full lips?


----------



## gildedangel (May 12, 2009)

You can wear any lipstick you want, your lips are to die for!!!! Honestly I would emphasize them more, they are a beautiful part of your face! If you don't want to bring any attention to them though, try wearing nude/neutral lipsticks like MAC's Viva Glam V or creme d'nude, blankety, angel, colors such as that, all of these are easily dupable. I hope that this helps you out!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 12, 2009)

girl i feel you pain.  Everyone thinks my lips are fake. It gets annoying. I try to only wear nude lipsticks with no gloss.  Very rarely do I ever wear russian red or ruby woo. it sucks big time


----------



## winkietoe (May 12, 2009)

I have fuller lips myself and I always thought that lipgloss emphasized them while neutral and matte lipsticks helped draw attention away.

Lately im not really into lipsticks much because I dont have time to reapply thoughout the day due to being super lazy.  SO ive been using lipstains! 

They give my lips a nice colored tint to it, and its not glossy so it doesnt draw attention.  Im currently obsessed with Secret Crush thats part of the Rose ROmance collection.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MissAlly (May 12, 2009)

I have full lips and I still wear all the bright colours.I can't keep away from them.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

I think wearing liner is important when rocking bright lipsticks with large lips as speaking from experience, my face tends to turn to "all lip" when I attempt to wear brights without it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2009)

HELL YEAH! 
Not only _can_ full lip-ed girls wear lipstick, they _should _wear lipstick.
There are no rules to make up. Do what's comfortable for you and what you think looks nice, not what someone told you you absolutely have to do.

My lips are beyond full, they're huge. Like you, I was a sheer lip kind of person because I thought I'd look ridiculous with lipstick, but now, I actually like how I look with it on. I've worn reds, pinks, oranges, and purples. So can you!

If you actually want to minimize the size of your lips, mattes and deep colors will do that. If you want your lips to stand our more, try shinier, glossier finishes and bright colors.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 12, 2009)

Like some of the other ladies, I too have very full lips and use to downplay them but the more I become obsessed with makeup the more comfortable I am with brights on my lips. And I agree lipliner helps when wearing bright color lipsticks. I feel like mattes (texture) make my lips look big and dry, hate that. My lips look luscious when i'm wearing gloss over my lippies...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

People PAY for full lips like yours! Wear any colors you like and rock them with confidence. I wish my lips were fuller....You are blessed! Your lips are not only full but they have a beautful shape as well.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 12, 2009)

Lipsticks you can wear:
Girl About Town
Russian Red
Chatterbox
Myth
Coral Polyp
Gladiola
Kanga-Rouge
Show Orchid
Morange
Rebel

Just to name a few :C


----------



## frocher (May 12, 2009)

...........


----------



## onepinkdiamond (May 12, 2009)

Girl, I would kill to have lips like yours. You have OPTIONS! You can line your lips to give your fullness a 'shape' that compliments your mouth better.  You may find that you like doing this because it will actually be flattering.  I suggest lining your bottom lip with a color of your choice (always blend in though), but emphasizing the sides more than the bottom. Or emphasize the bottom more and less on the sides.  You pick which makes you 'smile' more, if you know what I mean.  Experiment with the technique and I think you'll reveal a weapon...KILLER LIPS!


----------



## CheeSauce (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am writing the shades down so I can try them next time I am at the MAC counter. Hopefully I'll be rocking lipstick more


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

Wear any lipstick you like! ;D I have quite full lips too, nothing as gorgeous as yours though.. Sometimes I line my mouth slightly smaller though, with concealer, to kind of blank out some of the edges.
My faves in L/S are Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Myth, Show Orchid, Girl About Town and Lavender Whip (L/E but it's to die for ;O)


----------



## ashley8119 (May 15, 2009)

I also have full lips, but I love lipstick! My favorites are: Russian Red, Girl About Town, Vegas Volt, See Sheer, Lollipop Loving, So Scarlet, and Port Red (my absolute favorite!). My non-MAC favorites are: anything by Lipstick Queen (the shades to choose from are amazing, so is the formula!) I love Revlon's new matte lipstick line as well.


----------



## Fataliya (May 16, 2009)

I'd give anything for nice full lips, so I say embrace them, love them, wear whatever you want, and look fabulous doing it!


----------

